# Smoking jalapenos for making chipotle peppers



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Ok...this is my 1st time trying this adventure so please be gentle....
I have an almost full 5 gallon bucket of ripe jalapenos. I want to make chipotles in adobo sauce...
Just looking for experienced voices to help me with process.
I know they need to be smoked at almost cold temps...I see several recipes for sauce...just wondering what has worked for whom...


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm no help with the adobe sauce, but, I always smoke both jalapenos and anaheims (or any chile peppers), run them through the dehydrator and grind for chili. I use a smoker with a remote fire box and try to keep my heat low, but not anywhere near cold. You'll need to slice one side to let the smoke in, just a slit in one side will do. The various chile peppers I usually split and de-seed/membrane before smoking.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

I have a barrel type grill with a smoker box built on the side..I'd planned on running a hot plate through that and put my wood in a pot there so I can control the heat better.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

What a cool idea! Please post how they come out and the process you used, so interesting.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I'd love to know how to do these in Adobo. Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Nice to know I'm not the only one interested in this.
I found this site and am going by some of what it says.....

http://www.chipotlepeppers.net/

Now if only the rain would stop so I can put things in motion.


----------



## chuckhole (Mar 2, 2006)

Cold smoke your peppers at about 120 degrees. I do not have a big smoker yet so I use my grill with the seperate fire box and keep an eye on the temperature. Fruit woods (apple, pear, peach) and post oak will part a sweeter smoke than hickory, pecan or mesquite. I cut the bark off my smokin' wood because it seems that is where the bitterness comes from.

If you prefer a Mexican style Adobo (and Adobo is Spanish for "sauce"), then use onions, cider vinegar, garlic, tomato sauce, cumin and oregano. If you want a Puerto Rican style Adobo, then cut out the tomato and cumin and add a dash of sugar.

I sure would like to see a canning recipe for this in the BBB. I'll bet it could be water bathed for about 15 minutes in pints.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for that link. There is a recipe there for the adobo sauce with good vinegar content and directions on canning the chipotles in adobo - 30 minutes in BWB.


----------

